# Hunting Lease Mitchell County, Georgia



## huntingfishingnews (Aug 14, 2006)

I have 625 acres in Mitchell County, about 18 miles from Camilla, Georgia with a lot of plantation pines, hardwoods and a fishing pond. Primitive campsite on property. Possible power.Food plots will be planted. Feeders ok!  Trophy  Deer , quail hunting     $7300. Call 352-840-5990 or email.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2006)

$7,700 for one year?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 14, 2006)

DOES THE PROPERTY HAVE A GOOD HOG POPULATIONS AND WOULD THE LEASE RIGHT INCLUDE YEAR ROUND HOG HUNTING?


----------



## Racor (Aug 14, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> $7,700 for one year?



If I'm not mistaken thats with 10 hunters. He sent me an email about this lease and several others and I could be mixing it up with a Randolph Co lease but I'll dig it up later (its at work) it verify.


----------

